# Beta Testers



## PredatorHuntingCalls (May 5, 2010)

Hi Folks,

We are looking for a couple more Beta testers, who are willing to build their own remote controlled MP3 game call using our RC Audio Card. If you have an interest, stop by our site and send us a message through the Contact Us page. Beta testing will start in about 3 weeks. Thanks!

Jess Cobb
http://www.predatorhuntingcalls.com


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Not sure your angle on this thing, but I have 10 years in electronics and I would build one if you're going to provide the audio card. I'll pickup the rest of the stuff.

Let me know?


----------



## PredatorHuntingCalls (May 5, 2010)

Chris,

Thanks for your reply. I think that sounds like a good plan. I would ask that you buy the remote control. I can get the remote for about $27 direct from Linx, or you can buy it elsewhere on the net, just make sure you get the one with the metal dome buttons. The part number is CMD-HHLR-418-MD, which they are sold on Mouser. The only requirement I have for beta testing is that you post pictures and explain your project, and all the good and bad stuff you might find. I hope the guys that test these put them through the ringer, so I can find and fix any issues. Right now I seem to have things running solid. I will be updating Beta tester's firmware and make any hardware mods (if we find any) at the end of the testing. I do ask that the Beta testers pay for shipping for that.

Since you are an electronics person, I have put a nice ground pad next to the antenna pad. If you want, you can cable up an external antenna and get more gain. Just use a coax, solder the ground to the ground next to the ant, and the center conductor to the ant pad. When I build a complete unit here, I might mount a small ducky antenna to the top of my horn speaker. This will give me more distance than the ant sitting close to the ground.

By the way, I'm in Lafayette, CO, so if you ever want to drop in and seem my operation, just send me an email. I work in Boulder, so it's not a problem to meet up during the week too.

Thanks,
Jess


----------

